
PIA funds OpenVPN 2.4 audit by noted cryptographer Dr. Matthew Green - kobayashi
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/12/private-internet-access-funds-openvpn-2-4-audit-noted-cryptographer-dr-matthew-green/
======
mrcsparker
This wasn't upvoted enough. PIA has put in a lot of work for privacy along the
years! Great company!

